# HYPP question



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If it would ease your heart then yes get him tested. UC Davis tests for it for $50. Horse Tests


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Have you looked up his sire and dam's names on the AQHA database for a pedigree search?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

bubba13 said:


> Have you looked up his sire and dam's names on the AQHA database for a pedigree search?


She said she knows their names but can't find anything online about them.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Post the dam and sires registered names. I have a membership and can look them up in the AQHA database. Might be able to save you $50 on the test if they are not from Impressive lines or if they are HYPP NN.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

But on line doesn't mean the AQHA data base. You need to be a member of AQHA or know someone who is and they can do it for you - cheaper then having him tested.

OOPS, Farmpony posted at the same time.


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

The dam is Big Bonanza's Gal and the sire is Double Dipen in the Cash(but I'm not sure if his previous owner misspelled the sires name on the paperwork she gave me. I searched alternate spellings too and found nothing).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dresden said:


> The dam is Big Bonanza's Gal and the sire is Double Dipen in the Cash(but I'm not sure if his previous owner misspelled the sires name on the paperwork she gave me. I searched alternate spellings too and found nothing).
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There is a Bonanzas Gal but no Big Bonanza's Gal

BONANZA'S GALQH SORREL MARE 02/01/1973
Is this the mama?

DOUBLEDIPENINTHECASHQH BUCKSKIN GELDING 05/04/1998 

Daddy does have Impressive lines if this is the right one.

*Doubledipeninthecash 3763214 1998 buckskin gelding *

*SIRE* side of pedigree*Spot Cash 1950*
0030591 sorrel 
*Skipper W 1945*
0007964 sorrel 
*Silver Cash 1956*
0063168 chestnut 
*Southern Queen 1941*
0006337 palomino 
*Sassy Nick 1951*
0035837 dun 
*Nick W 1946*
0014947 dun 
*Cashs Silverstreak 1978*
1424894 buckskin 
*Question Mount 1945*
0010228 sorrel 
*Grey Hound 1944*
0005296 dun 
*San Siemon 1934*
0001810 chestnut 
*Bar Y Bivorita 1959*
0116129 dun 
*Lady Coolidge 1928*
0002656 dun 
*Bar Y Lady 18 1946*
0014235 bay 
*Billy Clegg 1932*
0000427 bay 
*Bar Y Lady 8 1942*
0005054 dun 
*DAM* side of pedigree*Impressive 1969*
0767246 sorrel 
*Lucky Bar (TB) 1954*
T0059919 chestnut 
*Impressive Bar Leo 1976*
1247796 sorrel 
*Glamour Bars 1960*
0124967 sorrel 
*Dipsy Lee 1958*
0084872 sorrel 
*Leo 1940*
0001335 sorrel 
*Impressev Bar Biv 1983*
2047707 bay 
*Dipsydoodle Milligan 1939*
0003467 sorrel 
*Silver Cash 1956*
0063168 chestnut 
*Spot Cash 1950*
0030591 sorrel 
*Bivorita Cash 1974*
1007363 buckskin 
*Sassy Nick 1951*
0035837 dun 
*Bar Y Bivorita 1959*
0116129 dun 
*Grey Hound 1944*
0005296 dun 
*Bar Y Lady 18 1946*
0014235 bay


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I just wanted to add a thank you for the advice and a huge thank you to farmpony!

I don't know his breeders so I can't 100% guarantee those names are accurate but they were given to his previous owner allegedly by the breeder. I guess we shall see  thank you again
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

sorry. It did not layout right. 

*Impressev Bar Biv 1983* Is the sires dam. She is Impressive bred but the papers do not notate if she was tested for HYPP.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Her father was Impressive Bar Leo and was NH. It is probably a good idea to pay the $50 to test. 

*Color*: sor

AQHA# 1247796

HYPP N/H
H-55, P-22
1980 AQHA Champion-Open
1981 Superior Halter-Open
1980 Open ROM Performance

Breeder: Brown Quarries Inc.Washington,MO


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I doubt Bonanza's Gal is correct. He's only 11 so she'd have been really old when she had him. The daddy is possible although I don't know how old he was when he was gelded. He'd have been pretty young when Lucky was sired...very young. Lucky is a 2000 model...

I am guessing the names I was given aren't correct although just in case that is daddy I think we will have the test done. Odd. Glad papers mean nothing to me 

Thannk you sooooo much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry, we were posting at the same time  

$50 is a small price to pay for knowledge and/or piece of mind. I think we shall. Better safe than sorry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

